# Which city will host the 2016 Olympic games?



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

dubai one day but not 2016, chicago for the win


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Chicago..... another Olympics held in USA...I disagree. The best options are Rio and Madrid.


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

It has been in N. Am. and Europe too frequently. It should go to S. Am., the Middle East or Asia if it is to be a true global event.


----------



## potipoti (Jul 28, 2006)

Madrid.


----------



## Danger! 50000 volts (Jul 14, 2005)

its gotta be Rio!


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Not again in the US please!!!!!!!!!

Rio is the best option and in 2020 Buenos Aires


----------



## LuisdaMadrid (Nov 2, 2006)

*Madrid!!!*

Madrid!!!! Nos lo merecemos!!

http://madrid2m16.spaces.live.com


----------



## kurakura (Apr 11, 2007)

Rio would be nice


----------



## ChicagoFan (May 25, 2006)

PLEASE SUPPORT THE 2016 SUMMER OLYMPICS IN CHICAGO-STIR THE SOUL
SHOW YOUR SUPPORT AThttp://chicago2016.org/-THANK YOU.


----------



## secondcity1 (Dec 28, 2006)

http://www.cleveland.com/news/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/news/1176980182281220.xml&coll=2

Rio as well as SA deserves the Olympics but the on-going gang violence in that region might make it a hard sell as compared to Chicago, Madrid, Rome & Tokyo.

*Drug gang killings shock Rio residents *

Brazil struggles to restore image Thursday, April 19, 2007

Michael Astor
Associated Press 
Rio De Janeiro, Brazil 

- Gangsters with automatic weapons shoot it out with police in broad daylight near downtown. Parents use their bodies to shield children on their way to school. Passengers on buses stuck in traffic hit the floor as bullets shatter windows. 

A day after terrorizing gunbattles left at least 19 criminals lying dead in the streets, Brazilians grappled Wednesday with a shocking image of how far Rio de Janeiro has sunk into violence as Brazil prepares for a papal visit next month and the Pan American games this summer. 


"You can't protect yourself," said Jorge Henrique dos Santos, who was grazed in the head by a stray bullet that tore into a bus. "How can you protect yourself if you get shot just sitting on a bus?" 

Authorities sought to reassure the public about the ability and willingness of police to control violence, stressing that only members of drug gangs died in the shootouts, which saw some gunmen blazing away while clad in Bermuda shorts and others without shirts. 

"We cannot in any way permit criminal factions to carry out war maneuvers in the city center of Rio de Janeiro using weapons and equipment with a highly destructive capacity," said State Security Secretary Jose Mariano Beltrao. 

The worst bloodshed was in the Mineira shantytown, where 13 people died. Officials said two were killed by police and the rest died in fighting between rival drug gangs. 

They said the Friends of Friends gang was trying to wrest lucrative drug-dealing spots from the Red Command gang, which controls the hillside slum. 

Six other alleged drug gang members died in a separate, and apparently unrelated, confrontation with police on the poor north side. 

The daytime battle in Mineira was mostly remarkable because it provided a rare good look at the urban warfare that rages almost nightly in many of Rio's 600 shantytowns, where most of the 3,000-plus annual homicides occur in the city of 6 million people. 

"This is a common occurrence, [but] when it happens on the city's outskirts, it doesn't have as much impact. This is just the latest in a string of traumatic incidents that has raised the perception of insecurity," said Joao Trajano Sento-Se, a Rio de Janeiro State University professor who studies trends in violence. 

Sento-Se said that while such incidents have added to the climate of fear, it isn't clear yet from statistics that violence is rising.


----------



## prelude91 (Oct 30, 2006)

my money is on Chicago!

does anybody think Brazil hosting the world cup hurts its chances at the Olympics?


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Maybe and maybe not... Mexico 68 and Mexico WC 70; USA WC 94 and Atlanta 96... so you never know.
WC is more of a national event, Olympics are more a city event.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*I really hope Rio is chosen. The place is magnificent and has all the right attractions. Its time for Latin America to be represented after a 40+ year absence*


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

Give South American Contries a chance for the Olympics! :speech:


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Why not Durban, Capetown or Cairo


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Who would be surprise to see Madrid win ? Spain is on economical success since many years now, Madrid will get nearly all infrastructures already built (and the new airport of Madrid is only a little peace of all improvements), have the experience of 2012 bid... also To not let Europe welcome the FIFA world cup 2014, it is not sure europeans of the olympic commitee will not put in light europeanism.


----------



## ChrisDVD (Apr 19, 2007)

I was wondering, are the cities already putting on the bid? I mean is it official these cities will try to get the olympic games, are is just cities picked from your mind? 

From oyur list, i owuldn't be suprise it would be Chicago...but i tihnk US had it too many time. Montreal should get it again  :cheers: But yet, they have the winter oylimpic games in Vancouver in 2010. So, leT's say, perhaps Moscow???


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I voted Chicago because I was born there and I am a homer but honestly I do think it is Rio's turn.

But if that doesn't work out for some reason Chicago would be a good second choice. The boating events on Lake Michigan would be cool.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

All five cities would make great host cities. In the end, I think it will come down to Chicago and Rio. I support Chicago, but at the end of the day I really don't care which city is chosen.


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

Dubai has a great potential to host 2016 Olympic games.

Climate --> no doubt for the summer heat
Infrastructure --> easy to accommodate
Financial resource --> good status
Tourism industry --> becoming one of the top tourist destinations in the world

Political affair --> globally???

But I think other cities are a better contender for 2016. Maybe Toyko


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Perhaps we can develop a nice rivalry in the future. I only see Brazil getting stronger in the future. It would be nice to have a 3 way rivalry develop between Brazil, Cuba, and Canada.


----------



## bullmax (Apr 27, 2007)

do the olympics have to go to a major city??? why not small cities or towns? whistler B.C. could've hosted the olympics by themselves in 2010 couldn't they??? BTW i think chicago will win this one


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The winter ones tend to go to smaller cities, although a few smaller cities have also hosted the summer games, such as Atlanta.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

No, not even Winter Olympics are suitable for small towns anymore. The Winter and Summer Olympics have become monstrous global events that draw huge numbers of visitors. The larger than life image is important to the Olympics. It helps translate into large television revenues for the IOC.

Having the opening or closing ceremonies in a 20,000 venue doesn't produce the optics the IOC wants. Nor would a small venue like that be able to accomodate the demand for tickets.

Small towns like Whistler are not going to build 60,000 seat venues or be able to provide the number of hotel rooms these events require. Salt Lake City and Vancouver represent the new era of large Winter Olympic host cities. 

The same phenomenon exists in the Summer Olympics. The days when tiny cities like Amsterdam and Helsinki stage the Games are over. The size of the host nation is even an issue these days. It was argued that tiny Greece, population 10,000,000 was too small to host. 

This point was valid since the 2004 Athens Games were a huge financial strain on this small nation.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

isaidso said:


> No, not even Winter Olympics are suitable for small towns anymore. The Winter and Summer Olympics have become monstrous global events that draw huge numbers of visitors. The larger than life image is important to the Olympics. It helps translate into large television revenues for the IOC.
> 
> Having the opening or closing ceremonies in a 20,000 venue doesn't produce the optics the IOC wants. Nor would a small venue like that be able to accomodate the demand for tickets.
> 
> ...


Vancouver is a fairly small city by international standards, while Turin, Albertville, Salt Lake City, and Nagano are even smaller. 

On the summer side, the cities are a bit larger. Sydney and Athens are not exactly among the world's megacities, and Beijing isn't either. The summer games are far bigger, so it's more likely they need the infrastructure of a larger city to support the games.


----------



## fuzion2k (Mar 17, 2007)

Shanghai!!!.


----------



## Phevos (Mar 20, 2007)

Madrid


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

I voted Rio.


----------



## AM Putra (Dec 24, 2006)

Why don't we give chance to Dubai?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

hkskyline said:


> Vancouver is a fairly small city by international standards, while Turin, Albertville, Salt Lake City, and Nagano are even smaller.
> 
> On the summer side, the cities are a bit larger. Sydney and Athens are not exactly among the world's megacities, and Beijing isn't either. The summer games are far bigger, so it's more likely they need the infrastructure of a larger city to support the games.


Vancouver is small by international standards, but at 2.5 million, by far the largest city to ever host the Winter Olympics. Athens may be a bigger city, but Vancouver is infinitely more capable of staging an Olympics. A1 infrastructure, ultra modern, and in one of the wealthiest nations on earth. Canada has 3 times the population of Greece, and an economy 5 times larger.

Vancouver will probably be the model Winter Olympics host city in the eyes of the IOC.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

My preferences are:

1) Dubai
2) Tokyo 
3) Doha

Cheers from Milan (Italy)


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

I think it will be Chicago or Rio. (I've voted Chicago)


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Vancouver is a fairly small city by international standards, while Turin, Albertville, Salt Lake City, and Nagano are even smaller.
> 
> On the summer side, the cities are a bit larger. Sydney and Athens are not exactly among the world's megacities, and* Beijing isn't either*. The summer games are far bigger, so it's more likely they need the infrastructure of a larger city to support the games.


I am sorry?


----------



## oz.fil (Jun 2, 2006)

would be nice to see the olympics in south east asia... but that wont happen in a long time -.-" ... how about the olympics in auckland?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd love for New Zealand to get it, but I doubt the IOC would give it to a country so small. Besides this choice, these cities are deserving:

Rio, Cape Town, Paris, Rome, Istanbul, Delhi, Kuala Lumpur, Toronto


----------



## ChicagoFan (May 25, 2006)

Yeah The Midwest!:banana: Please Show Your Support at http://www.chicago2016.org
The 2016 Summer Olympics-Chicago-Sitr the Soul

The Offical Chicago US Bid Video & Ad


----------



## Don Omar (Aug 10, 2006)

Chicago's bid looks like it has some weight to it


----------



## Latoso (Mar 23, 2005)

isaidso said:


> But you are comparing Europe to the USA. You are refuting the notion that the US has had it too much by showing that it has mostly been staged in Europe. How is this not comparing the USA to Europe?
> 
> If you are comparing Europe (17) to North America (6), which you clearly are not, then lets propose this. North America should get it 11 times to catch up, but all 11 of those times should go to North American nations other than the USA since by your own admission, the USA has hosted more than ANY NATION on earth.


That is not fair. Why not compare the US to Europe? Geographically, the US (4 Summer Games) is larger than the European Union (16 Summer Games) and has about 70% of its population. By population England alone has won 1 Summer Olympics per 20,000,000 while the US has only hosted one per 75,000,000. Heck, your own country Canada has had 1 per 32,000,000 which is more often than the US. And the US is not a homogeneous country, it is made up of people from every country on earth, especially a city like Chicago. So please don't say the US has had it too much, or that it can't be compared to Europe since it's obviously a more fair comparison.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

oz.fil said:


> would be nice to see the olympics in south east asia... but that wont happen in a long time -.-" ... how about the olympics in auckland?


The next time it is in eastern Asia I would like to see it in Bangkok. Not sure how realistic that would be but I think it has a lot of good elemants going for it.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

I would like to see Rio hosting the games, but I'm not sure they will considering all the violence -maybe if they make a promise to cut down violent crime in the city, like Beijing did regarding human rights and pollution.

I don't think Madrid will get the games, it's too soon after London for a European city to host.

Chicago might get them.

I really hope Dubai doesn't get them. But they're in with a chance.


----------

